# Leaky gas, weakened urge to defecate, and incomplete bowel movements connection?



## lgsuffererstill (Aug 1, 2019)

Has anyone else noticed worse reactions after struggling with incomplete bowel movements? I've been trying to train my body to get everything out in the morning and thought it was helping. But 2 times this week I've had some pretty horrible reactions. When I got home both times I immediately needed to use the bathroom again. Without going into too much detail the stool that came out seemed like it should have come out earlier. Lots of small pieces not well formed stool.

I've also noticed when I get this weird feeling like stomach gurgling that's when people start reacting to a smell. This almost always happens after I get nervous wondering if others can detect an odor. I don't feel any gas being passed and can't smell it at all, but I think that's what it is now. This gurgling doesn't happen to me at home but happens a lot when I'm out around crowds.

Anyone else with similar symptoms?


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2019)

Yes, I also have incomplete evacuation - you could try fully squatting when having a bowel movement - this helps me to get as much out as possible, naturally.

In my opinion, these issues are mainly linked to tension - which created a vicious cycle

tension (+other things such as antibiotics, accidents, surgery etc..) messes up the gut and pelvic/nether regions which then generates more tension and the cycle continues (and expands).


----------



## lgsuffererstill (Aug 1, 2019)

I'm going to have to try that! Thank you for the advice.

I agree with you completely on the tension... In the past I would get reactions only at work when stressed. During that time I was still able to go on long plane rides and other transport with zero complaints / reactions. Then after a really stressful week, the anxiety became so bad I was afraid to leave the house. After that I couldn't step foot in public without reactions. Anxiety got worse from the rude comments. Never ending cycle.

Most posts from sufferers mention they were introverted and socially anxious before this went down too. Hopefully this means for a lot of us if we can control the anxiety we can cure ourselves without any more expensive surgeries and snake oil miracle pills.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2019)

My pleasure - remember, the squatty potty is ok to start but aim for a full squat (if you don't have access to hole-in-the-ground type toilets then just do it Borat style  "Where do I put my toilet?" lol, never fails to make me chuckle)


----------



## Yupanda (Oct 9, 2019)

Yes definitely tension is one of the problems. For me, I have incomplete evacuation during the weekdays (stress from work) I will need to do a bowel movement before I head off to work but this is a rushed bowel movement, because of the stress, a part of the stool moves to the rectum quickly and I can evacuate that part. But the rest of the stool wasn't actually ready yet! So it comes out in little mushy pieces after the well formed stool in the morning all together if I'm lucky or its incomplete and then i will have constipated stool once or multiple times in the afternoon. If I have incomplete bowel movements, I will know because of the gas! So annoying.


----------



## GURUSgetOUT (Jul 31, 2017)

I have the same gurgling sensation in public. Every time my stomach or intestine gurgle there is 100% chances of me passing gas wether i want it or not.


----------

